

Never Try “rmdir /?” in PowerShell - wslh

It removes directories with a single letter in the root directory.
======
gesman
[http://boycottnovell.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/steve-
ba...](http://boycottnovell.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/steve-ballmer.jpg)

------
bnejad
Did you expect otherwise?

~~~
zura
On Windows/DOS, it is common to have command line options passed with '/'.
PowerShell itself has /? option (shows a help message).

